# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games >  >  My Little Pony RP

## Linkzelda

Hello, Everypony!

This is Twilight Sparkle,

I can't profess much to you as yet, I'm still engaged in reading this very interesting book on dreaming. It will take a while to digest all of this wonderful and enticing information, especially the subjective nature it provides on shared dreaming!

I'm now on the section between the controversy of Dream Telepathy vs The Dreaming Plane, I'm starting on this first because of the debate on whether or not shared dreaming events are merely coincidences, or actual meetings with other ponies.

This might explain Pinkie Pie's "Pinkie Sense," and hopefully these attempts will allow me to comprehend the thought process behind it.

But that's not all that I wish to accomplish, I also hope that this will augment my devotion into improving my magic.

It's wishful thinking to presume that we will all have a wonderful experience when we meet each other in our dreams without experiencing nightmares, but the more we know who we are, the harder it is to against each other.

But I believe that this is better than fighting each other with ignorance. Until then,

*PLEASE DO NOT DISTURB ME!! I will inform you when I have gathered enough data to make a few questions.....

I will answer any questions regarding the debate between shared dreaming vs dream telepathy, but this is not the only subject we're going to focus on.

Do not take my responses as absolute law, this type of knowledge has to be taken by means of subjectivity. Only utilize these presumptions as supplements for understanding the general nature of of dreaming.

Take care for now, everypony 


*

----------


## Taffy

Applejack bucked the last tree, causing the shiny red apples to pile up in a bucket underneath. That was the last tree of the harvest, and now she was free to do whatever she liked. She wiped the sweat from her forehead and walked back into the barn, where she found Granny Smith snoozing in her rocking chair. "See ya, Granny, I'm goin' for a walk. The harvest is all done," she said with a smile on her face. This was the fastest she's ever finished, and she was proud. Granny just snoozed away, oblivious to Applejack's words. "Wonder if she's havin' a nice dream." Applejack wandered out the door, and with not much else to do, began to make her way over to her good friend Fluttershy's. Twilight had said that she was busy with some kinda book, so she thought it would be best to leave her to her studies.

----------


## IndieAnthias

Just as the breeze was sweeping a relieving stir in the warm afternoon air, Fluttershy frowned and started to count again. Why were there so many wood jays and moss lizards here in the trees behind her cottage? This was strange behavior for them, because as Fluttershy knew, these creatures rarely come out of the deepest parts of the woods at all, let alone in such numbers. She was having a harder time reading the situation than usual, so she looked to Angel and decided to talk herself through the problem. "Oh Angel, there must be a reason for why all these deep-woods-dwellers have left their home. My, they sure look nervous, though. I wonder if something has scared them out of woods? Oh I'll certainly have to get to the bottom of this." Angel was paying no attention. "Angel, each time I see you today I am reminded of that dream I had last night. You were in it, and so was Pinkie Pie... she was wearing a blue dress and chasing you all over Equestria. But you just kept pointing to your pocketwatch and running away..." By now, Angel wasn't even around anymore. But Applejack had walked up just in time to see Fluttershy talking to nopony...

----------


## Taffy

"Howdy, Fluttershy!" Applejack shouted, causing the pegasus to flinch and several small animals to scatter. "Who were ya talkin' to just now? I don't see anyone else here."

----------


## Linkzelda

Speculating more on the topic of Dream telepathy vs. Dreaming plane, Twilight takes the initiative to manifest some presumptions, but before she declares this to her fellow ponies, she sends a letter to Princess Celestia.

Still feeling the excitement of the wonders dreaming can give for a pony, she tries her best to sustain a stoic but respectful tone in her letter.


Dear Princess Celestia,

 This book that I'm reading on the general aspects of dreaming is very exciting! The length of it is about 1.5 hooves by 4 hooves long! Truly something to gaze into for hours.

There seems to be heavy criticism between dream telepathy vs dreaming plane, but I can see a lot of similarities between them.

My first presumption is dream telepathy involves one being able to tap into other ponies' thought processes and behaviors, and what triggers this is the pony they're looking for introduces a part of themselves to be open for that pony.

This is purely theoretical, but because one allows certain layers of their personality to be exhibited towards others, this means that when a pony finds a trait that no pony, or only a few ponies know, and tell them the next day to their friends or companions, I can't help but speculate on the wonder of catching a unique trait of theirs. 

Could it because there is warmth between two ponies to allow them to find these unique and often repressed traits of theirs? I still cannot comprehend how this "warmth" or conformity of other ponies trusting each other can be a medium in meeting them on the dream plane.

But I believe it could be, but I still remain skeptical, it could be just both ponies being high suggestible, and wishing to meet each other someday.

That's all for now.

   Your devoted apprentice,

               Twilight Sparkle



Twilight Sparkle, barely able to control herself with the letter she made, Spike takes it before she's late on her weekly reports.

"Thanks spike, it seems I get a bit too crazy with anything that looks like a book, or even....SCROLLS! SCROLLS! I love them!, The smell of the dust going into my nostrils, the fragile composition and yellow stains from aging, it's absolutely amazing!!!!!  :drool:  :drool:  :drool:  

Spike responds, "Right."

"Please inform me when Princess Celestia has made a response to my presumptions! 

"No problem! I think you should take a break from reading, Twilight."


"What!?!?!?!? How....but....I....I....but, NO!!!

----------


## IndieAnthias

MEANWHILE:

Oh, hello Applejack. I'm sorry, just... _just_.... I'm trying to figure out why all of these wood jays and moss lizards migrated out of their home in the Everfree Forest, and....

----------


## Taffy

Applejack looked expectantly at Fluttershy, but wound up interrupting anyway. "Well, I'm sure they just got somethin' to do. Maybe they're on thier way to get some lunch, haha! Or they could be meetin' a friend. Speaking of which, have you seen any of the other ponies around lately?"

----------


## melanieb

As Applejack is wondering where everyone is, Rainbow Dash is flying high above Ponyville, looking for something fun to do. Having already managed the weather and created a gentle wind to keep things feeling nice, she sought out something more her speed, and spent a period racing with hares and deer along the ground. As usual, she won, but she thanked the animals for giving her a chance to stretch her legs for a change. 

Noticing a clump of dirt on one of her hooves, Rainbow Dash rose high into the sky, made a brief arc, and sped towards a leftover cloud that was passing by. With a whoosh and a splash, she burst a hole in the middle of the cloud and came out shining on the other side.

Below her she could see Applejack and Fluttershy talking, and she wondered what was going on. She raced over to them, almost running into them but stopping in time. Both ponies ducked briefly as Rainbow Dash hovered over them, the wind of her flight tussling their manes.

"Hey, you ponies! What's going on?" As soon as she said this she shook like a dog, droplets of water shooting in all directions, including all over Applejack and Fluttershy.

"Ha!" Rainbow Dash pointed at the now-soaked ponies. "You're not afraid of a little water, right?"

"Of course not," Applejack replied, sarcastically. "You know how much we love a good rain!" Applejack kicked the nearby tree with her hind hooves, causing the tree to shudder, and several apples fell out and onto Rainbow Dash, knocking her out of the sky. A swirl of butterflies appeared over her head.

"Oh, look, fruits falling out of the sky!" Applejack looked around non-chalantly, pretending not to know what caused the fruit to fall.

Fluttershy giggled, and said, "I was just telling Applejack that I was trying to figure out why these creatures left their homes. They should be over there, in the forest..."

----------


## Taffy

"Maybe we should take a look in the forest. There may be somethin' in there that's scarin' those... Wood lizards 'n' moss jays," Applejack exclaimed. Rainbow perked up at the sound of that. Something this adventurous was definitely up to her level.

----------


## IndieAnthias

Fluttershy's nervous smile held out for a few moments, but suddenly gave way to excitement, as a light bulb flashed on over her head. "Yes, that's a great idea! I'm sure whatever is causing the disturbance is in the woods is just some lost or misunderstood creature who's arrived from someplace far away. Ooh.. maybe it's a Hook-nosed Pear Fox, or a Star-board Deck Parrot! I'd love to see either of those, I've heard so much about them. Rainbow Dash, will you come and investigate this with us? I may need you in case what we find is a flyer."

----------


## Linkzelda

As Twilight continues her research on dreaming, Spike enters the library.

"Hey Twilight!"

"Did.....did she respond as yet?"

"Not sure _who_ you are referring to..."

"Princess Celestia??? Did you already forget?"

"Oh! I uh....*BURP* Oh, here's the message!" 

Twilight grabs the message with her mouth with anticipation, but has a hard time opening completely because of excitement.

"Let me help you with that." Spike takes the scroll to declare,

"Dear Twilight,

I can clearly see that you are gradually having a growing interest in the section for dream telepathy and the dreaming plane. Unfortunately, I have some important things to do in the mean time, but I will respond post haste as soon as they are done!

               Princess Celestia"



"Oh, I see. Spike, can you write a message back to Princess Celestia?

"Sure!"


"Dear Princess Celestia,

I'm sorry to hear that you have important things to attend to, I wish you the best, and I hope you can at least attain some modicum of energy to be able to interpret my presumptions the best way you possibly can."


"What's modicum? Mod In Come? whaaaaat?

"Modicum means a small or moderate amount of something."

"Ooooooooooooooooooooh..

......................





........................



Can you put that in a sentence? I still am not following you...."




*Sigh*

"Okay, here's one:

"Princess Celestia expects a modicum of enthusiasm from everypony when good news is declared."

You get it? In other words, she expects some type of emotion to be exhibited when good news will be professed."

"Professed?

Wouldn't you use that for like....a Professor?"

"Just.....send.......the.....message please, Spike...

I can't really talk to you that much, Spike, I still need to understand why ponies are distinguishing shared dreaming into two concepts.

Take care, Spike.

"Don't you want to go outside and breathe some fresh air, Twilight?

"NO! NO! NO! YOU CANNOT SIMPLY RUSH A BEAUTY OF A BOOK LIKE THIS! I WILL NOT GO OUTSIDE!

NOW LEAVE ME BE! 

"Guess someone didn't get their proper hay in the morning....

Twilight's visage is filled with rage, exhibiting a hot-read radiance towards Spike.

"All right, All right!

I'm going!! 

Spike leaves, and Twilight resumes with her reading...

"Hm....I wonder if using associations from past experiences can contribute to dream telepathy, it would be useful to have an enhanced perception of what a pony would would me to see in shared dreaming attempts.

But what about REM Cycles? Isn't that important as well?

Let's check the Index....


Okay...Relapse....Release.....REM....REM Atonia.....REM Cycles....AH HA!

Wait....wait.....REM Atonia?.........Interesting....page 134? Okay then....

REM Atonia, so basically, this is the type of paralysis that occurs when a pony is in their REM stages.....but...I thought....Sleep Paralysis defined that phenomenon!


Oh wait, It says Sleep Paralysis occurs when a pony is awake, and REM Atonia occurs while in REM.


OH! Wow! Well, what do you know? Guess you learn something new everyday!

Aren't books amazing?!?!? <3333

I'm talking to myself again...."

Twilight continues to learn about REM Atonia, REM, and NON-REM stages....

----------


## Taffy

The ponies now came to the edge of the Everfree forest. It seemed darker than Applejack could remember, and the forest was already a very dark place. She motioned with her head, and the two other ponies followed her inside. The forest was a mess of mangled tree branches and dark shadows. Although it was a frightening place, it was a nostalgic one too. She recalled the first day Twilight came to town, when all the ponies ventured through the very same woods. Today, though, she could sense that something wasn't right.

The ponies came to an opening in the forest. The trees parted, creating a circle, yet they also blocked out any light from the outside world like a dome. And in the center was a statue of two ponies. "When in the hay did this thing get here?" she wondered aloud. The others just shrugged in unison. Just then, the earth shook, causing the trees to rock violently. Fluttershy and Rainbow dash hovered above the ground, lifting Applejack so that she could avoid some of the shock as well. But it was over before they knew it, and everything was as quiet as before, just like that. AJ took a closer look at the statue. A plaque on the base read "Endymion and Selene, the star crossed dreamers." With a puzzled look on her face, AJ turned to the two pegasi. "Wonder what this is all about. We should ask Twilight about it."

----------


## melanieb

"Ah, it's just a stupid statue! Look at it, there's dust all over it! Probably been there for ages!" Rainbow Dash had no interest in the statue or its owner.

"I want to know what shook everything. Come on! Let's keep looking!"

Fluttershy and Applejack exchanged a glance, Fluttershy looking worried.

----------


## Linkzelda

Snore

----------


## lifeinsteps

Pinkie lay in bed on her back, under her warm comforter, and with Gummy lying on her stomach. She was exploring the world of her dreams, a place of her own imagination, filled with the things that she loved. As she lay there, Gummy's tail swished over her nose, and her eyes began to slowly creak open.

Immediately she shot up. She was late for something! She wasn't sure what, but she was definitely late for something. She knew- NO, she sensed that she was late for something. What could it be?

"Great galloping goodness, Gummy! Why did you let me sleep so long!? I have to get dressed!" Pinkie jumped from bed, throwing Gummy to the floor, who immediately crawled under the bed and curled back up to sleep.

Pinkie began searching about her room frantically, throwing objects in different places and opening anything that could be opened. Suddenly, she stopped and stared straight forwards. She giggled and let out a snort, "Oh, wait, ponies don't get dressed! Duh!" She turned back to the bed and loudly exclaimed, "See ya later, Gummy! I have to go see what's going on in Ponyville today! Have a good nap, lazy daisy!"

Gummy remained motionless under the bed.

Pinkie bounced down the stairs with her usual pep and vigor. Turning to her right to exit Sugarcube Corner through the front door, she began to think about where she would go. "Maybe I should go visit Applejack at Sweet App- Oh! That's what my dream was about this morning! Applejack was bucking apples at Sweet Apple Acres! I wonder if that's what she's doing now?" She reached the door and pushed open the bottom half with her hoof. "I don't know why more ponies don't talk to themselves. Sometimes you can have really interesting conversations!" She giggled again.

Pinkie figured she'd go and search out some her friends and see what they were up to. Mr. and Mrs. Cake were clearly up and about their day, not present in the building. She assumed they were out, maybe getting ingredients, or just somewhere in town. It wasn't like them to abandon Sugarcube Corner at the same time, so it must have been something that required two ponies. Regardless, she'd be happy to find out what her friends were up to today.

She set into the street to ask somepony if they'd seen one of her friends, and, failing that, she could at least get something to eat. This late in the morning, and she hadn't even eaten breakfast!

[[Sorry it took me so long to realize this thread had started, and also sorry that the post is so long!]]

----------


## Linkzelda

"Wait......where are all the books?!?!"


Wait....calm down Twilight, calm down!"


Twilight uses her hooves to close her nose to see if she can breathe, and she does so with ease.

"I can't....but...how...I don't even....deep breaths....deep breaths....I'm dreaming, I'm having a dream, I know that I'm dreaming.

Focus on the environment, Twilight."

Amazed by the clarity and vividness she is experiencing, Twilight decides to absorb everything around her before doing anything drastic. She remembered that it's best to contribute a few seconds of stabilization, instead of rushing to get as many things as possible before she has to wake up.

She opens the door to go outside, but she falls down into an abyss, not aware doors can lead to many places. She remains calm, knowing that she's dreaming, she strengthens her curiosity, and tries to predict the next environment coming her way.

She lands safely feeling the small impact grazing her hooves. Her mind is blank, she feels as if she is in a new life. No restraints, no responsibilities, no burdens, she was so excited that she was lucid.

"What should I do now in this dream of mine? There's so much to do!

*Sigh*....OH! I know! I'll call out a guide! I'm sure one will appear before me!"

Twilight decides to have another door appear in front of her, and before she opens it, she puts all her belief that a dream guide will appear. Getting closer and closer and closer, she slowly opens the door with anticipation, closing her eyes in the process, and feeling the heat emitting from the bright environment.

Opening her eyes slowly, she sees a pony with a blue visage.

"Hfajsdfhajsfhajfsdfa???"

"Rainbow Dash???! Are you.....my dream guide??"

PANCAKES!!! PANCAKES~!!! TUNA FISHES ARE FROM EVERYPONY!$"

"Okay................."

Twilight ponders on this abnormality, and realizes from what she read that Rainbow Dash may be a Dream Character, and sometimes they do not declare coherent statements.

"Hmmm, Rainbow Dash, can you help me find my dream guide???"

"SURE, just follow me!!!!!  ::D: "

"That's a pretty quick response...."

"Come on already! I'll race you to her!"

"Her???"

"Whoops, almost let it slip.....Anyway....let's get started!"

"But you're faster than me, how can I even keep up?"

Rainbow Dash gives Twilight a confused look, and responds,

"You're dreaming, you know that, right? Don't worry about who is faster or slower, just believe in yourself, and you can easily catch up!

Ready?!?!?!














SET!!!

















GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

Rainbow Dash accelerates, leaving dust lingering in the air.

Twilight coughs, trying to catch her breath, not knowing that breathing shouldn't be an issue to her.

"I guess this will take some practicing to not conform to common reactions to this.

Now what do I do??? I don't even know where Rainbow Dash went!


Ugh.......

Speculating on what to do, Twilight finally gets an idea.

"Rainbow Dash didn't say what wasn't allowed, I should create a portal.

But before I do that, I should do another stabilization method.

Twilight checks her back, and sees that everything is normal. She checks her hooves, nothing abnormal either.

"What could I use to do a reality check?



Hm.....


OH! When I first did a nose plug reality check, there weren't any books around at the library!

But I wonder if that will be consistent in future dreams though.

Anyway, I'll just breathe through my nose again to verify that I'm still dreaming, and create a portal."

Twilight slowly imagines the sensation of a portal, trying to feel the pull and mystical vibe it exhibits. Slowly but surely, Twilight sees a portal manifest, and jumps to appear in an unknown area.

"Oh wow, not bad for my first time!

Wait.....what's that sound?"

Slowly turning her head to the right, Twilight sees a blue flash getting closer.

"What the...!?!?!??!"

Rainbow Dash and Twilight both crash into each other. Rainbow Dash quickly recovers, and asks Twilight, 

"Hey! Twilight??? Are you okay?? Hey! Twilight! You're almost there! 

Still feeling dizzy from the sudden impact,

"Almost........where?..........Huh?

Twilight opens her eyes, but sees a blurred image of Rainbow Dash. Her voice is being diluted and creates an echoing sound.

"Yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooou'reeeeeee  eee

almooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  ooooooooooost


theeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeere in finnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnndinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng 

yourrrrrrrrrrrrrr dre--------

Suddenly, Twilight feels a pulling sensation, as if something was forcing her to come back to reality.

*GASP*

"Woah!!! What was....how did I! But I....I knew I stabilized!

Wait...I should just calm down, and write my experience!

I can't wait to tell the other ponies!"

Twilight quickly grabs her Dream Journal, and writes down as much as possible before her memory of her lucid dream fades away.

----------


## lifeinsteps

Pinkie Pie descended the two stairs from the opening of Sugarcube Corner and into the streets of Ponyville. She looked into the sky for signs of her Rainbow-mane sporting friend, and then into the streets at the rabble of ponies walking about. She then turned to wave back at the window and shouted, "Bye, Gummy!" then waited for a few seconds.

She turned and walked into the street, looking at the ground in (aloud) thought. "Gummy really IS a lazy daisy! He didn't even come wave goodbye! Not that he ever doe-" and at that, she bumped into another pony, causing her to drop her things.

"Speaking of daisies, hi, Daisy!"

Pinkie Pie began to question Daisy about where her friends had been to while she was napping so late. Daisy didn't really appear to want to talk to Pinkie at the moment, and actually seemed to be in a bit of a hurry to be anywhere else. Finally, after a good few questions had been asked, Pinkie let Daisy go, and continued to wander off with her new information. Daisy had told her she thought she'd seen Applejack travel towards the Everfree, with Rainbow and Fluttershy in tail.

"Well, I guess I know where I'm headed next! Then again, maybe I do have time to get a bite to eat..." She looked longingly at the sweets on the stands nearby in the street. Those darned tempting salesponies and their delicious baked treats!

"Then again, again, maybe I should find my friends first... But... I'm so hungry! Oooh, what do I do?" Her stomach growled in tune with the sentiment. "Then again, again, again, I guess I have time for a little something!"

Pinkie once more ran into Sugarcube Corner to grab a few bits so she could buy a little breakfast. This way, she could even bring a little breakfast to her friends if they hadn't eaten. She imagined that they'd probably like that, and so would her starving tummy!

----------


## IndieAnthias

MEANWHILE:

Fluttershy had begun feeling uneasy very shortly after the three had entered the woods, and the encounter at the statue made things worse. They explored the woods for a while longer, but besides being very quiet, there was nothing else to find. Giving up, they made their way back to Fluttershy's cottage.

The first thing Fluttershy noticed when they arrived was that all of the Moss Lizards and Wood Jays were sound asleep in the trees. "Oh my, look at that! Then never all sleep at the same time. They must be very tired, like as if they hadn't slept in weeks!"

----------


## Taffy

"What... is somethin' preventin' them from sleeping in the forest?" Applejack wondered aloud. The only thing that's changed since the last time they'd gone there was the statue. Could it be that the statue was having an effect on their sleep schedule? But then again it was only a slab of concrete, nothing more... wasn't it?

----------


## melanieb

"Fluttershy, you're good with woodland creatures. Why don't you see if you can figure out why they left the woods? And why they're sleeping! The sun is out, they should be doing....woodland things!"

Rainbow Dash gave Applejack and Fluttershy an awkward smile and said, "I'm going to go get Twilight. Back in a jif!"

With a blur and a whoosh, Rainbow Dash disappeared into the sky.

----------


## Linkzelda

"Twilight! You have to come see this!"

"AAAAAAAAAAAHH 

BUP BUP!!!

"But.....but....but..........."

"I'm noooot listening, please, can we talk about this some time later? You're in the middle of my thought process of trying to remember my dream I had of you..."

"You had a dream about me?








...........................







































.................................
































Woah, didn't know you were like that, Twilight! Heeehehee, watcha' see me do?? 

Was I doing some insane and dangerous stunts?

"No."

"Did I challenge you to a race?"

"N-----wait,

yes!"

"Was I too fast for you?"

"Actually......"

"and 


and.......



and....





and....


did you make a portal so you could get catch up to me?!!?!?!  ::D: 

"Woah.........yeah!

Wait, how did you eve---"

"Because I had the same dream as well!!!

I was helping you find some kind of guide right? A dream guide right?"

"Yeah!!"

"And were you feeling dizzy?"

"Yeah!"

"And...and...and...did my voice sound funny when you were dizzy?"

"Oh my pony! Yes! Yes!"

"Do you think we had one of those.....what do you call them again? Uhhhhhmmm.........







Help me out here? Twilight?"

"Shared dreaming?"

"Yeah, that's it!!! That's it! That's it!!!!!!!"

"Wait....how do you know about shared dreaming?"

"I've had a few dreams with Gilda the Griffon, and almost every time, we would both have the similar experience! 

We would remember them so much in detail because we always like competing against each other!  ::D: 

"So....like....you used those experiences to make yourself a better racer? So in a way, you were using lucid dreaming, or shared lucid dreaming as a means of athletic motivation and practice?

Or like a way to prepare before any kind of races you have the next day?"

"Fancy way of putting it, but what do you mean by being "lucid"............?

"Oh, sorry, was in the moment there, Lucid dreaming simply means you are aware that you are dreaming."

"Hmm, I did have one of those "lucid" thingies before!"

"Did you do a reality check?"

"Wait.............what?"

"A reality check is a way to check that you're dreaming and are not in waking life. It's pretty useful when you find something odd occurring around you."


"................

























.....


Hahaha, but we *are* in reality! Why do you need to do that???




"Wait a second.....why would you be laughing at something like that if you remember your dreams?"



"Okay then, show me an example of a reality check then!  ::D: "

Twilight quickly gets her hooves to cover her nose to do a nose plug reality check one more time, since when she woke up, it didn't work at first, and she can barely manage to breathe the first few times, but she double-checked again to make sure her mind wasn't tricking her with reality checks.

She finds herself being able to breathe easily through her nose......


"Wait.....


but..........



I'm still in a dream?












Was this a False Awakening all along?














Woah..............................................  ............ ::shock:: 













That's CRAZY!!! I was sure I was back to waking life! This is....I don't even.........."

"I'm pretty sure you're back to reality, Twilight, come on now, don't be silly....

Twilight ponders for a moment, and realizes that if she is able to breathe through her nose while plugging it, surely she must be dreaming.

Then she realizes that Rainbow dash could be a dream character, and remembers that doing an ignore test to see if they are a DC or not can help with shared dreaming.

"Hold on....I'll be right back......."

Twilight quickly teleports to somewhere else, does a few things to get her mind off of Rainbow Dash so that she doesn't get any expectations that she's still at the original location.

After her mind is clear, she teleports backs. She quickly turns her back, and finds that Rainbow Dash is still there

"Sooo...............uhhhh...what did you just do?"

Astonished, Twilight declares,

"Rainbow Dash....QUICKLY....do a reality check like I did with the nose plug!!"

"All right, all right already! I'll play this silly game of yours."

RD does a nose plug reality check, and is able to breathe through her nose with ease....


............. ::shock::  "

.................. ::shock:: 



"We........I........You......




Me..............Are......................having a shared dream right now!








"WOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!

Sweet!!!"

"You think we can get back on track with you helping me find my dream guide?"

"How am I supposed to do that?"

Twilight is a bit surprised that RD would forget something like that, but she remembers that in non-lucid dreams that Dream Characters, or ponies usually say or do random things, or wants to claim that they know where one's dream guide is.




*THINKING*


"Maybe Rainbow dash does these things when she doesn't know she's dreaming? And maybe she just has good recall?

Wait....we're dreaming though, both of us are dreaming! But how do I know if this RD isn't just a dream character just going along with me asking her to do a reality check?? 

Expectations are pretty strong in lucid dreaming......."

After some speculating, Twilight finally comes up with a method to see if they really are dreaming.

She decides to put RD into a trance like state to hopefully help her remember her dream when she wakes up, and hope that when both of them meet each other in real life, RD would at least remember something.

"Hey Rainbow Dash! I'm going to give you a message, and I want you to remember this message when you wake up....

Remember this:

"TUNA FISH CAKES EVERYPONY! 

TUNA FISH CAKES EVERYPONY!

TUNA FISH CAKES EVERYPONY!"


Now...

The next time you wake up, you will remember your dreams.....

The next time you wake up, you will remember your dreams.....

The nexxxxxxxxt tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiime yooooooooooooooou waaaaaaaaaaaaake upppppppp,

youuuuuuuuuuuu willllllllllllllllll rememberrrrrrrrrrrrrrr yourrrrrrrrrrrr dreaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaams.

"Woah...........I'm feeling a little queasy right now....."

"Wake up Rainbow Dash! Wake up!! WAKE UP! WAKE UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

"Wait.....AHHH MY EYES...........AHHHHAFHSFHAF!!!"

Rainbow Dash moved her eyes to her forehead so hard, that it made her vanish.

Could Rainbow Dash have possibly woken up from what Twilight said?

Twilight decides that she should wake herself up as well, and does a reality check to make sure she isn't having a False Awakening.


"I hope what I did will work out.

But I guess the only thing I can do is to simply wait, and not worry too much about it."


Twilight hears a knock on the door,

"Woah, could she have....woah woah woah!!!


Come in!"

SWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSH

"Twilight! Twilight! Twilight! Twilight!

Oh my gosh, I had a dream about you!!!

Trying to maintain a stoic demeanor, and to hear RD declare her experience, Twilight asks, 

"What did I ask you to remember in the dream?"

"Something like.............


Tuna.......

Dish.....wait no.......







Tuna......Fish.......cake............




every.......................................














.........................




















TUNA FISH CAKES EVERYPONY!

TUNA FISH CAKES EVERYPONY!

TUNA FISH CAKES EVERYPONY!

That's what you told me to remember! Right? Right? Right? And you told me to do a reality check as well! And we were both dreaming!!! Right right?

Twilight's eyes widened, tilting her head in awe of RD being able to remember something like that.

Twilight does another reality check other than the nose plug RC, she decides to create a portal really quick behind RD, but isn't able to do so.

Finally knowing that she's in waking life, and not in a False Awakening, she declares,



"Yes!!!! Yes!! That's exactly what I told you to remember!!!

We should tell the rest of the gang what happened!"

"Sweet! I can't wait to tell them!"

Both Twilight and Rainbow Dash decide to eat some breakfast before they do anything else.....

Twilight starts a conversation with Rainbow Dash...



















*Your cue, Rainbow Dash*  :vicious:

----------


## lifeinsteps

After securing some sweets from the ponies in the streets, devouring several, and then storing a few more, Pinkie Pie decided it was finally time to go find her friends. She had wasted enough time already, and wondered what it was they could be doing now. She supposed that she would head to the Everfree per her first bit of information from Daisy.

She began to hop along at a steady pace, humming a tune as she did so. A few things were on her mind. "What is everypony doing in the Everfree? We haven't had to go in there for anything for a long time!" she thought aloud.

After a short amount of time, she found herself standing at the opening to the Everfree. She wasn't sure she felt like going too deep into the Forest, so she decided to simply call as loud as possible, and for Pinkie Pie, that could be quite loud.

"GIIIRRRLLLSSS!" She called, at the top of her lungs. "Are you in there? Applejack! Rainbow Dash! Fluttershy!" As she yelled, a flock of birds took out of the nearby trees and to the air. "Hi, birds! Have you seen my friends?"

They flew away at a steady pace with not even the courtesy to respond, save for a few chirps and the sound of their beating wings.

"Okay, thanks! See you later!" Pinkie responded and then, under her breath, "Not a very friendly flock of old birds." She supposed she would wait a few seconds more to see if another call rang out.

----------


## melanieb

Flying through the forest really fast made the trees look like a green blur. Rainbow Dash had very keen eyesight so avoiding obstacles was not a problem even at speeds that would cause other ponies to lose their lunch or ram into solid objects. Going fast made it more fun!

As Rainbow Dash came into a clearing at the edge of the forest a pink shape caught her eye. It was Pinkie Pie! Flying high, dropping and dipping her left wing, Rainbow Dash turned around to see what her friend was yelling for. A flock of birds crossed her path.

"Pinkie Pie!"

"Rainbow Dash! Am I ever glad to see you! Where is everypony?"

"I left them in the woods. There's this weird statue back there and it's giving us a creepy vibe. I'm going to get Twilight Sparkle and see if she can find something about it in her books."

"Great! I'll come along!"

Rainbow Dash and Pinkie Pie headed back into Ponyville to locate Twilight Sparkle. Rainbow Dash kept having to slow down or turn back as Pinkie Pie was slower and lagging behind. This frustrated Rainbow Dash.

"Can you move a little faster? This could be important!"

"I'm trying! My Pinkie-sense keeps twitching and it's hard to run like this!"

Indeed, Pinkie Pie was twitching and shaking, and it was weird to watch.

"I think we better find Twilight Sparkle in a hurry!" Rainbow Dash swooped down and picked up Pinkie Pie, carrying her the rest of the way in a blur.

Bam-bam-bam!

"Twilight? Are you home? Hello??"

----------


## melanieb

Twilight?

----------

